# Lots of free knitting patterns!!



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love this website!! You can find virtually anything you are looking for to knit.
Knitting Pattern Central
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Good grief! I just spent an hour going through this site and only saw a small bit of it! Thank you!!


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes this is a very good site.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I like this site too


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I like this site too


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

love this site I check out ways new on Fri or Sat depending on my work schedule. I often have to work overtime on fri night(3rd)


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

There is also a Crochet Pattern Central.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I use it all the time...great site....


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Bookmarked


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes it is a great site, even if you don't do much you can entertain yourself for hours just looking. I also enjoy it. There are lots of free sites out there to look at.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

New patterns are posted Wednesday evening and Saturday a.m. Checking this site out at those times is a part of my weekly ritual! It's also my go-to site for inspiration after Ravelry.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

My favorite site, thank u tibkerbell for the update abt the newly posted patterns 2x a week.


----------



## mumclout (Oct 3, 2012)

thank you. just went to this site and was amazed at what was there. will keep on checking it. I agree you could spend quite a few hours there.


----------



## KnitterBug (Aug 24, 2012)

I use this site all the time and have told my fellow Australian knitters about it too. Who has to buy knitting books ever again. You could keep yourself busy for years.


----------



## mumclout (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree with you Patricia. great site.


----------

